# المسيح المتألم



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

كم كان صعبا ......... موت الغالي علي الصليب 
كم كان مرا .............. بصق الخاطي للحبيب
حربة في جنبك ,,,,,, مسامير في ايدك ..... وبالشوك كللوك
اهانوا مجدك ....... تمادوا في لطمك ........ والخل شربوك

اصحابك اول من خانوك ............. هربوا منك وانكروك
باعك بالرخيص ياغالي ........... وبالتلاتين رخصك
نكروا حبك .... اهانوا اسمك .... قدام الجواري انكـــــروك
نسيوا كلامك .... هربوا من امامك... وللخونة سلـــــموك

قدام خيانتهم حبيتهم ........... وطلبت من الاب يسامحهم
نسيت كل اعمالهم ....... ....... ورضيت تموت مكانهم
قلبك عجيب ..... حبك يذيب ..... والصليب مكاني ياحبيب
انت النصيب ..واغلي حبيب .. ..... وعطفك صار لي مجيب


----------



## youhnna (22 مارس 2010)

جمييييييييييييل انى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سور (22 مارس 2010)

صلاه جميله جدا انى
الرب معك​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> جمييييييييييييل انى​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
الجمال بمرورك وردك يا يوحنا


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*
كلام جميل جدا شكرا
سلام الرب يسوع​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2010)

جميل انى بل 
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا شكرا​​​​*​
> 
> *سلام الرب يسوع*​


 
ومعك أيضا"​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 مارس 2010)

امين

شكرا للصلاة الجميلة 
محبة يسوع لترعاكي​


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل انى بل
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
وميرسي ليك  ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

اني بل

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

سور قال:


> صلاه جميله جدا انى
> 
> 
> الرب معك​


 
ميرسي ليكي وربنا يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> قدام خيانتهم حبيتهم ........... وطلبت من الاب يسامحهم
> نسيت كل اعمالهم ....... ....... ورضيت تموت مكانهم
> قلبك عجيب ..... حبك يذيب ..... والصليب مكاني ياحبيب
> انت النصيب ..واغلي حبيب .. ..... وعطفك صار لي مجيب


*ليتمجد اسمك يا رب...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

